# As a passenger what is the largest tip you gave ?



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

I know people are going to say higher or I am lying but whatever. 

$20 tip here. About 7 to 8 miles.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

1 $20
A few $10's
Many $3-5's


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

$30....$20 cash $10 in app


----------



## bizly (Mar 23, 2018)

20
usually tip any driver that speaks English 5 or more


----------



## Carolinahusker (Mar 18, 2018)

$5. But now that I drive Uber I sincerely question the wisdom of tipping so much. After all, it takes me almost an hours worth of Ubering to make that much.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Recently happened, in terms of value 2 suite level tickets to game 3 of heat vs 76ers playoffs. I sold one for $40 and used the other lol


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ng4ever said:


> I know people are going to say higher or I am lying but whatever.
> 
> $20 tip here. About 7 to 8 miles.


$100.00


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

Carolinahusker said:


> $5. But now that I drive Uber I sincerely question the wisdom of tipping so much. After all, it takes me almost an hours worth of Ubering to make that much.


where's the head scratching emoticon?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> Recently happened, in terms of value 2 suite level tickets to game 3 of heat vs 76ers playoffs. I sold one for $40 and used the other lol


Gave, not received.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I’ve never taken an Uber ride as a pax. If I do I’ll be sure to tip. Am I missing anything?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Gave, not received.


lol my bad in that case $10 and a free all you can complain buffet to a fellow driver lol


----------



## Jboaz686 (Aug 23, 2017)

I typically tip $3-5 on a minimum and about 25% on longer trips


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> I've never taken an Uber ride as a pax. If I do I'll be sure to tip. Am I missing anything?


Do it! I Uber once a month at least. It's good to see the other side. This applies to every industry. It will make you a better driver.

And yes tip! Before I drove Uber I tipped every driver. As a pax, now that I drive I just want to dump my wallet into their lap and cry together.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

ng4ever said:


> I know people are going to say higher or I am lying but whatever.
> 
> $20 tip here. About 7 to 8 miles.


whats a Tip? asking for a friend


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

henrygates said:


> Do it! I Uber once a month at least. It's good to see the other side. This applies to every industry. It will make you a better driver.
> 
> And yes tip! Before I drove Uber I tipped every driver. As a pax, now that I drive I just want to dump my wallet into their lap and cry together.


It's hard to believe that I could become a better driver. There's really very little room for improvement.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

$15 was the most. $10 was the second highest I gave out. Other than that a few dollar(s) here and there.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

$10 when I had some really annoying friends with me


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

ng4ever said:


> I know people are going to say higher or I am lying but whatever.
> 
> $20 tip here. About 7 to 8 miles.


I usually give the driver a $2 bill, then tell them here's a tip, get out of the Biz,JMO


----------



## macinmn (Jan 5, 2016)

$5. Only taken relatively short trips. The one time I got picked up at airport for medium trip, guy didn't even help me with my bags in or out. Also since I know most don't tip, I figure $5 is a 'good tip' relatively to what most pax give. Can't afford to be dumping $20s every time when I don't pull that most nights myself.



Jboaz686 said:


> I typically tip $3-5 on a minimum and about 25% on longer trips


25% of what they get net or of what you pay (aka. 50% of their net) ?


----------



## macinmn (Jan 5, 2016)

henrygates said:


> Do it! I Uber once a month at least. It's good to see the other side. This applies to every industry. It will make you a better driver.


I might be willing to be an UberPax beyond necessity if they gave active drivers a discount. Mentally difficult for me knowing Uber takes the first $4.25 of a $6.50 minfare, then whatever mystery percentage deal they have with any given driver, possibly approaching 50%. With tip, I'm looking at $15-20 for a short-medium trip. If that number came down $5~ I might be more inclined.


----------



## Jboaz686 (Aug 23, 2017)

macinmn said:


> 25% of what they get net or of what you pay (aka. 50% of their net) ?


25% of the total fare I paid. I'm not a cheap [email protected]


----------



## JC17 (Oct 16, 2017)

Got a ride from airport gave the guy a 20 and because he helped with car seats and luggage he was so thankful even told me it was to much I said no it’s not man we drive for for Uber the ride was about 10 miles I even gave him 5 stars lol and an extra 10$ in the app


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

For a min. fare trip, I will round up the $6.25 fare to $10 ($3.75 tip).
For longer fares, I round up to the nearest $5 or $10.
Since a trip to the airport from my house is between 24-31 miles, if they take the route going through downtown, I will tip them $5. If they take the route going through the suburbs (which I hope they all do take), I will tip them $10.

Great conversation earns the driver more from me.



JC17 said:


> Got a ride from airport gave the guy a 20 and because he helped with car seats and luggage he was so thankful even told me it was to much I said no it's not man we drive for for Uber the ride was about 10 miles I even gave him 5 stars lol and an extra 10$ in the app


What are you doing spending all the money you made in one day driving on a single airport ride?


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

plastics


----------



## Ubingdowntown (Feb 25, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Recently happened, in terms of value 2 suite level tickets to game 3 of heat vs 76ers playoffs. I sold one for $40 and used the other lol


No friends???


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

$10 in Vegas. Just won $1600. Usually my trips are $10 or less so it’s $2


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Ubingdowntown said:


> No friends???


I dropped them off at tip off didn't really have time


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

I have never taken an Uber but I tip the waitress 25$ on a 60$ tab. Waited a lot of tables when I was younger so I guess I have a soft spot. Plus I figure the way that people tip poorly or not at all anymore it will make her day. She definitely remembers my family


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

$100 plus a travel mug.

Right after i transitioned from inpatient to outpatient care while I was recovering from getting blown up, i had a cab driver i called up all the time.

To and from rehab 3 times a week plus he drove helped me with groceries including loading/unloading the car and carrying bags into the apartment i was in.
A lot of weeks i'd call him 10+ times a week.

(I always tipped him well for putting up with me, which is why he kept answering when i called.


Christmas came around and I gave him a travel Mug, with $100 in $1 bills in it.


He's the dude who got convinced me driving a taxi was a good idea,

If i ever run into him again... i'm gonna shove my prosthetic where the sun don't shine... under my bed.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

$50 for another driver. I live in a rural area and have to drive about 15 minutes before I start to drive for Uber. But she got my ping and drove 15 minutes to my house. Then drove me to the garage to get my car 10 minutes away.


----------



## JC17 (Oct 16, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> For a min. fare trip, I will round up the $6.25 fare to $10 ($3.75 tip).
> For longer fares, I round up to the nearest $5 or $10.
> Since a trip to the airport from my house is between 24-31 miles, if they take the route going through downtown, I will tip them $5. If they take the route going through the suburbs (which I hope they all do take), I will tip them $10.
> 
> ...


I don't just Uber


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

What do you all think in general is a fair tip ? I know no one here tips $20, $30, $40, or $50 every time unless there rich.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

No one rich ever tips $20, $30, $40 or $50. Maybe $5 if they’re feeling generous.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

20 - 2 times
Lady offered 275$ concert tickets once, I declined...


----------



## wonderfulcarscent (Aug 26, 2018)

ng4ever said:


> I know people are going to say higher or I am lying but whatever.
> 
> $20 tip here. About 7 to 8 miles.


$20 cash.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ng4ever said:


> I know people are going to say higher or I am lying but whatever.
> 
> $20 tip here. About 7 to 8 miles.


$20.00 in july.
To a taxi driver.
Had returned rental car from another state . had to be at a location before a certain time to get my auction car out the gate to drive back in.
It was a short trip.
So i told him what was up and handed him $20.00 tip up front.
He probably had time to get back to airport and get a good ride.



bizly said:


> 20
> usually tip any driver that speaks English 5 or more


In Rhode Island i discovered Lyft had a Spanish speaking app.
He got $10.00
Had battery light on in his ride.
We almost got hit. Wasnt his fault.
He got me where i needed to be.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Saltyoldman said:


> I have never taken an Uber but I tip the waitress 25$ on a 60$ tab. Waited a lot of tables when I was younger so I guess I have a soft spot. Plus I figure the way that people tip poorly or not at all anymore it will make her day. She definitely remembers my family


Didn't a gal just get a 10k tip in NC recently ? was it you?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I tipped a Lyft driver $10 a few months ago, knowing that my friends who I shared the ride with would also tip him.

I told him "This is in addition to whatever they give you."

And then when they told me what they'd done, I paid them for that too. "But that's the whole fare." "Yes, I know. I couldn't have done it without you."

It was an XL, or whatever Lyft calls it. There's a happy driver somewhere around Indianapolis.

Christine


----------

